# 2017 Bird Hunting Safaris Planned



## Coach K (Apr 30, 2017)

Nov 24th - Dec 23rd 2017 Bird Hunting Trip

Heading West for bird hunting during this time frame.  Private message me if anyone is interested in joining the safari.  I'll give you the details.


----------



## fredw (Apr 30, 2017)

Dave, that's the sort of thing my heroes do!  Best of luck to you.  We'll be waiting for the stories and the pictures.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 30, 2017)

fredw said:


> Dave, that's the sort of thing my heroes do!  Best of luck to you.  We'll be waiting for the stories and the pictures.



We sure had fun last season.  And as you can see by the dates, it's going to be taking the place of all my GA hunting in December.  No more Di-Lane so far as I can see at least for this next season.  Disappointed with Di-Lane for the past couple of seasons, now.


----------



## Coach K (Jul 23, 2017)

Tailfeathers - thxs for the pm.  Check your email.


----------



## Jonnyreb (Jul 24, 2017)

Many people take a month off to bird hunt? Im definitely doing something wrong.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 12, 2017)

Jonnyreb said:


> Many people take a month off to bird hunt? Im definitely doing something wrong.



PM'ed


----------

